# Fahrrad? Fahrrad! 1GIF



## Adamsberg (29 Aug. 2012)

Kleine Wette: Ist man mit oder ohne Räder schneller?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Aug. 2012)

Reifenschonend:thx:​


----------



## Padderson (29 Aug. 2012)

Hauptsache, sie hat nicht nur ne Felgenbremse


----------



## Tramp 44 (29 Aug. 2012)

Kein Abrieb beim Geschlechts- äh Rechtsverkehr


----------



## krawutz (30 Aug. 2012)

Das Ding hat schon Räder. Aber ab einer bestimmten Trittfrequenz geht die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit in eine Radialkraft über, welche das Abbild der Räder sozusagen wegschleudert und damit eine Visualisierung beim Betrachter verhindert.


----------



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2012)

nett


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> Hauptsache, sie hat nicht nur ne Felgenbremse



Das wird wohl auf eine Textilbremse hinauslaufen


----------

